# Is my mini lop show quality?



## Nevaeh (May 12, 2011)

Hello all  I got my mini lop from a breeder at a rabbit show last summer. I brought him to one show and he got outclassed because he was too small. So he's quite a bit larger this year and I would like to try to show again  So is he show quality? I didn't specify show quality when I bought him because I didn't think I'd show, but its so fun!!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 12, 2011)

Showing is so much fun. Best way to know is to register and take him to the next show or just take him to a show and have a breeder or judge take a look at him and they will be able to tell you. Most judges are super nice and will tell you if he is show quality or not. It is almost impossible to tell by a picture. 

I love showing!!!!


----------



## pamnock (May 12, 2011)

Do you know his weight now? What is his eye color? The photo really isn't good enough to tell much from because he's not posed correctly. A rear-end and top view would also be helpful. Generally it's tough for less commonly colors to compete because their type isn't as good.


----------



## Nevaeh (May 12, 2011)

I will try to get better pictures up.. but his weight is about 7 pounds... and his eyes are blue. When the breeder sold him to me she said he is a broken lilac. But i've been told otherwise that he is a frosty or something to that effect. Either way I love him! We actually have a room in our house just for the bunnies LOL. We've gone insane!!


----------



## mistyjr (May 13, 2011)

Just take him to a show and get some comments of him. It will also teach you to pose them, And what the judge is saying. Pay a lot of attention when they are talking..


----------



## pamnock (May 13, 2011)

At 7 lbs., he is overweight for a show Mini Lop (maximum weight 6 1/2 lbs.)

He could very well be a blue or lilac frosted pearl - too difficult to tell from the photo, but doesn't appear to be a broken lilac.


----------



## Nevaeh (May 13, 2011)

I kinda just estimated his weight... I don't have a scale.. any one know of where you can get scales for rabbits? I would need one to fit a flemish giant too, I just brought my flemmie to the vet, he weighs 14 pounds and hes not even full grown! But anyways, I will get more pictures uploaded today!! Thanks for all the responses!!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 13, 2011)

Walmart carries baby scales. And to me, he still looks pretty small?

I would take him to a show and get comments. And if you're interested in showing, I would get some show stock to start off with.


----------



## Nevaeh (May 13, 2011)

Here is some photos I just took.. I hope their okay in quality...


----------



## pamnock (May 14, 2011)

He doesn't have good show type due to weak shoulders and weak hindquarters.


----------

